# Harvestman and Where to Buy Them



## SkyeSpider (Nov 20, 2008)

Does anyone keep harvestman as pets? If so, where do you get them from? I'm very interested in obtaining some from the Gonyleptadae family.


----------



## What (Nov 20, 2008)

As far as I know, the only way to get some of the more exotic types(non-native to the USA) is to import them or get them sent along with an import that is already happening.


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 21, 2008)

There are a couple of interesting species here in Tx that I know of, they aren't very big though.  The nicest looking one to me is black with some white on it, can't exactly remember the pattern.  I caught some about a month ago but they got out of my pack on the way back, I was going to post pics.


----------



## bhamgreg (Nov 21, 2008)

I've been finding a lot of large ones around my house as of late.
neat lil creatures but they just dont have the same appeal to me as a spider or scorpion.


----------



## SkyeSpider (Nov 21, 2008)

Galapoheros said:


> There are a couple of interesting species here in Tx that I know of, they aren't very big though.  The nicest looking one to me is black with some white on it, can't exactly remember the pattern.  I caught some about a month ago but they got out of my pack on the way back, I was going to post pics.


Would you be willing to catch and ship a few to Oklahoma?


----------



## Taceas (Nov 21, 2008)

A month ago we had them everywhere...but we've had several freezes since and I've not seen one since. They just seem rather fragile and not all that interesting as pets. We have a few different "kinds", but I don't know the genus or species.


----------

